

What Consumers Cling to in Lean Times: Cell phones in, cable TV out - replicatorblog
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/mar2009/tc20090317_040642.htm?link_position=link6

======
garply
I'm 24 and I've never owned a TV nor do I ever plan to. There's very little on
TV that I want that I can't get in a much more convenient way (according to my
own schedule, for example) online. A lot of my friends are the same way. I'm
not sure if it's just me and my peers, or if in general people my age group
and under are simply finding TV obsolete. I suspect it's the latter.

------
ftse
I cancelled cable TV a couple of days ago. I was expecting the advisor to
launch into a script designed to persuade me otherwise - probably offer me
free TV for a month during which time I would reconsider. No, they seemed
accustomed to my request and I was disconnected 5 minutes later. Moral of the
story: easy way to save money right now.

~~~
bprater
Big foolishness on the part of your cable provider.

They (and others) are going to look back at this period and wonder why they
sat around watching that part of their business dissolve instead of pouring
money into keeping subscribers and figuring out how to reach more folks. (Such
as more diverse programming plans at a lower rate.)

